# 100 Greatest Rock Tambourine Players



## Red Dawn (Mar 21, 2009)

Okay, we diid electric guitar, acoustic guitar, and drums. 

Now, who's the best 100 rock TAMBOURINE players....

My money is on Davey Jones, of the monkees....the quintissential rock tambourinist....that dude shredded on the tambourine!  











Linda McCartney of Wings has to be a close runner up.


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome thread!  

Stevie Nicks


----------



## Valerie (Mar 21, 2009)

Red Dawn said:


> Okay, we diid electric guitar, acoustic guitar, and drums.
> 
> Now, who's the best 100 rock TAMBOURINE players....
> 
> ...




Valerie from Josie and the Pussy Cats of course!  




> The members of an all-girl rock band seem to have a knack for crossing paths with power-mad lunatics and assorted other crazies along their concert route in this cartoon spinoff of characters who first appeared in Archie comics. Levelheaded Josie is the singer-guitarist of the group, backed by ditsy drummer Melody and *brainy tambourine player Valerie.*



http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j182/swiftian/063007/josie_band.jpg


----------



## manifold (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't forget Robert Plant.


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 21, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Awesome thread!
> 
> Stevie Nicks
> 
> View attachment 7081



Shit!  Beat me to it!


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 21, 2009)

Like him or not his live shows may be the best I've ever seen.


----------



## del (Mar 21, 2009)

ivan browne

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Iv6GhRDERsk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Iv6GhRDERsk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Valerie (Mar 21, 2009)

manifold said:


> Don't forget Robert Plant.




Those look like Barbie boobies in your avatar, Manifold. 
 You play with Barbies?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 21, 2009)

who did TAMBOURINE PLAYER MAGAZINE pick?


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 21, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> who did TAMBOURINE PLAYER MAGAZINE pick?



Jean Gaffney.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 21, 2009)

DUDES!


You are all so clueless! The best tambourine player EVER is 

*Tracy Partridge! *


----------



## del (Mar 21, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> DUDES!
> 
> 
> You are all so clueless! The best tambourine player EVER is
> ...



i feel so stupid....


----------



## random3434 (Mar 21, 2009)

del said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > DUDES!
> ...



As you should.


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 21, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> DUDES!
> 
> 
> You are all so clueless! The best tambourine player EVER is
> ...



I thought she played bongos.

It may have been a dream.


----------



## Red Dawn (Mar 21, 2009)

Valerie said:


> Red Dawn said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, we diid electric guitar, acoustic guitar, and drums.
> ...





pffffttt....you're nuts valerie.  Davey would totally own Josie-whatever on the tambourine. 

they should have a tambourine-off, and settle once and for all rock's greatest tambourinist.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 21, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > DUDES!
> ...



That was the other girl. They did a "Darren" on the Partridge Family too!


----------



## Red Dawn (Mar 21, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> DUDES!
> 
> 
> You are all so clueless! The best tambourine player EVER is
> ...







her tambourine talent is indeed mind blowingly impressive.


----------



## del (Mar 21, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



well, i work damn hard at it, i might as well enjoy it.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 21, 2009)

del said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



People around here do say you're the best!


----------



## del (Mar 21, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



breeding will tell, after all.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 21, 2009)

del said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



As long as William doesn't Tell, it's all good!


----------



## del (Mar 21, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



as far as i know, he's walking the straight and arrow.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 21, 2009)

del said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



well, I split an apple with him once, he wasn't half bad!


----------



## tigerbob (Mar 21, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



I suspect that may be the William Tell vein of humor mined out.


----------



## del (Mar 21, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



he wasn't half good, either.

tricksie swiss hobbit...


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 21, 2009)

karen carpenter............


----------



## submarinepainter (Mar 21, 2009)

Veronca and Betty from the Archies!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGL4btEIoTo]YouTube - The Archies intro 1969[/ame]


----------



## MsTambo (Jan 19, 2015)

HOW ABOUT ME?
Me playing tambo to Mary J Blige....NO MORE DRAMA!
Edie Leone Songs ReverbNation


----------



## MsTambo (Oct 11, 2015)

NO ONE DOES WHAT I DO WITH THE TAMBOURINE AND ONLY 2 1/2 YEARS...More TEMPO and more RHYTHM 
Some Of my favorites here TECHNICALLY I did with the tambourine........60 songs. 

NO MORE DRAMA (Mary J Blige) Edie Leone (Ms. Tambo)'s Songs | ReverbNation 

LOVE ME HARDER https://www.reverbnation.com/…/23042577-love-me-harder-play… 

STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN, Me Playing Along With Led Zeppelin | Edie Leone (Ms. Tambo)

ALL STAR https://www.reverbnation.com/…/23042647-all-star-me-playing… 
.
HARD DAY (Don't Bring Me Down) https://www.reverbnation.com/…/23041828-hard-day-me-playing… 
TREASURE https://www.reverbnation.com/…/23042076-treasure-me-playing… 

COUNTING STARS https://www.reverbnation.com/…/23042127-counting-stars-me-p… 

FAITH (2 Tambo's theirs and mine) https://www.reverbnation.com/…/23042167-faith-me-playing-al… 

ALL SUMMER LONG https://www.reverbnation.com/…/23042784-all-summer-long-me-… 

SHAKE IT OFF https://www.reverbnation.com/…/23042756-shake-off-me-playin… 

Others....ROCK STEADY....I LIVED...SOUL SATIN...PERFECT...DREAM LOVER...SHE'S SO CLASSIC.....STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN....ROAR....MS INDEPENDENT....and others


----------

